# my T4



## ken (Jul 5, 2013)

This is my T4


----------



## n brown (Jul 5, 2013)

nice looking van,is the kitchen removable ?


----------



## ken (Jul 5, 2013)

two bolts hold it to the bulkhead


----------



## n brown (Jul 5, 2013)

I did one for somebody and made the kitchen removable so it could be in the awning for cooking while standing up,and more room in the van. his idea !


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 5, 2013)

Love the red lining


----------



## ken (Jul 5, 2013)

phillybarbour said:


> Love the red lining



Thanks most people do grey or black my rear seat/ bed is getting done in a few weeks i will post pics when ready


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice looking van Ken! :banana:


----------



## ken (Jul 24, 2013)

R`n`R Bed now recovered


----------



## bearing (Sep 8, 2013)

Seats look great. I'm sure I've seen your photograph with the van parked up by the white building before somewhere, was it a church car park in Scotland?


----------



## ken (Sep 22, 2013)

not near scotland nearest we have been that way is barrow in furness


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Sep 22, 2013)

Great looking table, if that's what it is.


----------

